

Microsoft postpones Windows 7 public beta - somnambulist
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9125626&intsrc=hm_list

======
numair
Let me get this straight - the company that wants me to run my business on
their infrastructure, postpones the introduction of their most important
product due to lack of infrastructure?

Yeah, I think I'll pass on that.

~~~
dotcoma
not to mention: how stupid is it to go 'live' (ahah) with something like this
on a Friday?

